# Stands



## Willyza (21/6/15)

Hi All
Looking for something like this


----------



## Sir Vape (21/6/15)

Hey bro

How many you need?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/15)

I tried everywhere locally and then just ordered from Fastech and waited.


----------



## Willyza (21/6/15)

5 Please
would help ATM ?


----------



## Willyza (21/6/15)

let put it this way 
depending on the cost will take more 
cant go wrong with them


----------



## Twisper (21/6/15)

I made this simple one for the bar this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## KieranD (21/6/15)

@Willyza I have 3 in stock at the moment
PM me


----------



## Willyza (21/6/15)

Done


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bro
> 
> How many you need?



If the price is right I will also take a couple......


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/6/15)

I would also be interested in some of them. Prices and availability please?


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/6/15)

I use these http://www.vapeking.co.za/ego-battery-holder-suction.html


----------



## Willyza (22/6/15)

@BuzzGlo thanks dude but got them already


----------

